# Tolkien's choice!



## Rasec (Jul 20, 2002)

Which do u think that was Tolkien's favourite character? Does he ever mention it? And which of the characters do u think that Tolkien would like to be? (sounds stupid?)
Anyway, my opinion is that he liked Frodo the most.. and that he could have chosen Gandalf as the one to be.

Give me your opinion! =)

Cesar Filho.


----------



## Gil-Galad (Jul 20, 2002)

His favourite character I think is Aragorn,I mean in LOTR.He describes Aragorn like real kingand somthing more. I think that in Tolkien's opinion when someone is wise and noble he is taller than others.I'm sure you can remember many times in the book when Aragorn is described ,for example("He seemed taller than.."). So I believe Aragorn is Tolkien's favourite character in LOTR.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jul 21, 2002)

I'd say Tolkien identified most with Gandalf,with the pipe-smoking and all!
He loved the story of Beren and Luthien the most IMO,as the words "Beren and Luthien" are inscribed on his and his wife's tombstone.
I guess he compared his love for Edith to Beren's love of Luthien. Very sweet,ain't it?


----------



## Rúmil (Jul 21, 2002)

from letter #131:


> I think the simple 'rustic' love of Sam and his Rosie (nowhere elaborated) is absolutely essential to the study of his (the chief hero's) character


 So it think it was Sam! But i'd wager good money he identified a lot with Gandalf too. (what, smoking like a trooper, knowing all these tongues...)


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jul 21, 2002)

Rumil,but do you think that Tolkien viewed his romantic life as more like to Sam&Rosie or Beren&Luthien?


----------



## Rúmil (Jul 21, 2002)

I make it a point of honour never to pry into Tolkien's romantic life  

Well, seriously, I think that to some extent he did. There's no doubt he loved Edith as deeply as Beren loved Lúthien, but his idea of married life, I think, was more similar to Sam's that to Beren's. I don't recall him going away on any adventures with Edith to do mock Dark Lords in their faces, but living quietly for many years until they peacefully passed away. After reflection, think it wight have been a bit of both.


----------



## Bilbo Baggins57 (Jul 24, 2002)

I agree, probably Sam & Gandalf. They both seemed to symbolize important things. Though the one he probably felt the most mixed about would have to be gollum (meaning he didn't know whether to hate him or feel bad for him.)


----------



## Brent (Jul 24, 2002)

Beren - thats why he had it put on his tombstone and Luthien is his wife Edith, the scene where they meet and she's dancing and singing in the woods, is exactly what Edith did. She also looks like Luthien (and was a damn fine singer by all accounts)


----------



## Lantarion (Jul 25, 2002)

I also think it might have been Beren, or Túrin. They are both obvious reflections of Tolkien's love for Scandinavian mythology (Beren, from Snorri Sturluson's Edda; Túrin, from the Kalevala), and are manifestations of Tolkien's 'role-models' and characters he was intrigued by. 
I think Gandalf might have been somebody Toklien could have wanted to be more like, although I doubt he would have wanted to be face to face with a Valarauko!


----------



## Tyaronumen (Jul 25, 2002)

I think that Sam might have been dear to Tolkien, but at the same time, Tolkien does address Sam's rustic nature and some of his intolerance (ie. Gollum) in his letters in such a fashion that makes me think that he is also quite regretful of some of Sam's actions in the course of the narrative (and if you have ever done much writting, you will understand this..  )...

I don't know who would have been Tolkien's favorite character... but I think he loved all of those who valued and nurtured the things that The Shire represented.


----------



## HLGStrider (Jul 27, 2002)

Tolkien was not a tall man, and as such he probably wished to be tall so it would be natural that he made anyone who was supposed to be kingly tall... Just like me giving main characters good singing voices when I'm the nazel voiced falsetto... That's just assuming. He wasn't short. 

I think he identified the most with any hobbit. He sounds a lot like Bilbo.

I'd have to say Bilbo.


----------



## Ceorl (Jul 27, 2002)

What do we know for certain about Tolkiens character?

He was a devout Catholic (definitely not something to be overlooked)
He was a 'gentleman' in the English sense of the word (blue blood and all, it is pretty obvious in the way Sam's character reflects what a true servant should be)
His mind could wander of the topic slightly (The story the hobbit began when he was marking a set of very boring papers. all of a sudden he wrote on the top of one: 'in a hole in the ground there lived a hobbit' and that is how it began) 
He considered himself as more of a chronicler and often mentioned the way he seemed to be discovering Middle-Earth rather than creating it.
His primary love and study was languages; he said in one of his letters that the languages came first, and he built a world for them to exist in.


Considering all this evidence, which character does this remind you of?
Which character began the chronicling of the War of the Rings and did many other translations "from the Elvish"

Yes Bilbo, it has to be


----------



## HLGStrider (Jul 28, 2002)

HORRAY FOR BILBO!!!

That wonderful old Hobbit...


----------



## Lhunithiliel (Jul 28, 2002)

I am POSITIVE 100% that Tolkien's favourite is ARAGORN!
Gil-Galad, see, I am supporting you as much as I can...
Maybe this is because we come from one and the same land, though you come from the valley and I - from the coast!   
So HAPPY TO MEET YOU, my country-fellow! 

Äàé äà èì ïîêàæåì êàêâî çíàåì è ìîæåì íèå!


----------



## Grond (Jul 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ithrynluin _
> *Rumil,but do you think that Tolkien viewed his romantic life as more like to Sam&Rosie or Beren&Luthien? *


I would agree with Beren and Luthien since the name on his wife's tombstone is Luthien and on his tombstone is enscribed Beren. 

PS I posted without reading the entire thread and now realize that Brent has already posted my opinion. Good job Brent!!!


----------



## HLGStrider (Jul 28, 2002)

GROND!!! YOU'RE ALIVE!!!


----------



## Grond (Jul 28, 2002)

Grond is BACK!!!!


----------



## HLGStrider (Jul 28, 2002)

That's good. I'm sure Brent was glad to have someone agree... even if they didn't know they were at the time. I agree with him as well..


----------



## Aslan (Jul 31, 2002)

I can see Tolkien relating to Beren and Luthien, but that wouldn't necessarily make them his favorites. I feel like it could be a toss-up between Gandalf and Gollum. Both were given considerable amount of time in his writings, and Tolkien was very creative with both characters.Oh well, just my never-so-humble opinion.


----------



## Theoden (Aug 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rúmil _
> *from letter #131: So it think it was Sam! But i'd wager good money he identified a lot with Gandalf too. (what, smoking like a trooper, knowing all these tongues...) *



I would say Sam, because he was the hero. I mean, the true friend and servant and is that not what we are all called to be? I liked Sam the best myself, but Theoden comes pretty close.

-me


----------



## Eol (Aug 5, 2002)

*Favorite*

Well, I saw in a biography of Tolkien that he thought of himself as a "overly tall hobbit". Given that, I think one of the hobbits would be a safe bet. Possibly Bilbo, but most likely Sam. They (Sam and Tolkien) seem to be of a similar nature, almost as if he was writing himself into the story.

Eol


----------



## HLGStrider (Aug 6, 2002)

Not Sam. In the Humphrey Carpenter Bio. Tolkien is quoted as calling a servant/soldier under him as "his Sam Gamgee". That was during WWI. I would say that was the basis for Sam, which would put Tolkien at Frodo or Bilbo. I'm still pulling for Bilbo, the origenal hobbit.


----------

